

Show HN: Tired of entering map directions on Android? I've streamlined it - pheelicks
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pheelicks.quickmaps

======
pheelicks
I originally built this after getting tired at how many actions it takes to
enter directions in Maps on iPhone. Often I just wanted to navigate from the
current location to a common place (eg home, work). With Quickmaps, all I have
to do is launch the app and with single gesture I'm done.

After posting the iPhone version to HN 2 weeks ago, one of the most common
requests was an Android port. For those on iPhones:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quickmaps/id506283203?ls=1...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quickmaps/id506283203?ls=1&mt=8)

Feedback is most welcome

~~~
cheald
The question occurred to me when you posted the iPhone version, but why do you
include both source and destination? Wouldn't "current location to
destination" make more sense? Or is there a use case I'm missing?

~~~
pheelicks
Only half of user queries start with the current location, the other with a
pre-defined location.

A common use case I can think of is Home -> Work using public transport.

~~~
cheald
Okay, I can see the public transit case, since that might help for planning. I
live in a place without any real public transit to speak of, so it didn't even
occur to me!

------
greggman
I've had pretty good luck just saying "Navigate to: 123 MyHouse, San Jose"
etc...

At least for me it almost always works.

~~~
dinedal
Having moved to an iPhone, this is the feature I miss the most aside from
google navigation not really having a solid competitor on iOS

------
jroseattle
Nice feature! Saved locations + easy way to navigate/use. The only time I use
Maps is when I'm driving, and this is a nice layover. Thanks for the app.

One item: the "edit" button wasn't obvious that it was for editing locations.
Rather, I thought it was associated with the types of directions -- driving,
walking, transit, etc. If I could make a suggestion, make the destination
circles editable by bringing up a menu when holding the circle for an extended
amount of time. It's what I did initially.

------
kip_
One feature that would be nice if when adding addresses you could choose your
current location, preferably saved as Lat/Long coordinates.

I'm thrilled to use this program for public transit, but I've noticed that the
nearest street address to some bus stops (particular park & ride lots) don't
match well.

This way I could add those stops as one of my saved locations.

------
vinayan3
How often do people need directions to a place where they have been before?
Most of the time I don't need directions once I've driven there. However, I
have gotten stuck in traffic because I didn't check if it the regular route
was the fastest way there.

~~~
Nate75Sanders
Your last sentence -- I use GPS almost everywhere I'm driving because of the
real-time traffic data.

~~~
georgemcbay
Same here. I use Google Nav everywhere I go, even when I know how to get to
the location. I even use it on the ride home from work _every day_ because the
exit closest to my apartment (Balboa/Garnet on the 5, for those in the San
Diego area) has a tendency to clog up easily due to multiple red lights right
off the exit.

Google Nav lets me know if I should get off there (most direct route) or take
the 52 to Clairemont Dr and circle around (less direct, less likely to be
traffic clogged), depending upon the real-time traffic data.

------
jonas21
Nice app! I think the iPhone version of this made a lot of sense, but on
Android, you've always been able to add a directions widget right onto the
desktop to launch directions or navigation with a single touch.

~~~
cheald
It chews a ton of battery if you do, though, since it gives you time-to-
destination, which means GPS.

~~~
theBobMcCormick
Or you could just add a location shortcut to the desktop, which doesn't use
any extra battery power.

------
infinitivium
I have the iPhone version of this app and it is much simpler than typing
addresses. Still not a great solution for new addresses, but that may not be
solveable with a third party app..

------
rcthompson
When editing the locations, I'd rather find places on a map than go through
the agonizing process of entering the addresses with the phone's keyboard.

------
minalecs
i just create shortcuts to my home or frequent addresses. The major use case
is not from frequent location A to frequent location B. The major use case is
from random place A to frequent location B. Creating shortcuts on the
dashboard to navigation has been the simplest solution, pretty much what
you're doing here. Hold down on dashboard, create shortcut to location.

------
Qz
I like the grid layout, maybe additional places could be saved by having
'pages' of locations?

------
twodayslate
I have your iPhone app. It is pretty cool. Thanks!

------
bkmrkr
good man

